# My Car Wants To Shut Off



## Stanza90 (Aug 21, 2005)

please if anyone can help me out..i got a 90 nissan stanza that by the way i hate!! due to the fact that ive had nothing but problems with it! ive had to put another engine and another transmission and it wasnt even the transmission it was the torque converter but anyways..my problem is that when its stopped it feels like it wants to turn off it runs fine but just when i stop it kinda shakes and feels like it'll turn off...what is it? ive changed spark plugs, wires, distributor cap and rotor?... :wtf:


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Have you checked the TB boot for cracks or tears? Have you checked for codes?


----------

